# APR Catback Exhaust System for the Tiguan (AWD) is here!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR Catback Exhaust System is Here!

Details
Details
Details



The APR Catback Exhaust System personalizes your vehicle's sound and performance. Beautifully hand-crafted T304-stainless-steel components adorn the system with stunning TIG-welding throughout. Our straight-through brushed-finished muffler smooths the exhaust note to a deep growl, without adding restrictions, rasp or drone. Strong high-quality bracketry and OEM-style clamps hold the system steadily in place, making the install or removal a snap, and fitment simple, yet precise. The full 3" tubing creates an ultra-smooth exhaust path, steadily feeding exhaust gasses out of the system, while looking tidy from under the rear bumper. Finally, the hidden 3" exhaust exit creates a clean finish that matches the factory exhaust exit strategy.



*Quick Facts*

T304 stainless-steel construction
TIG welding throughout
Single 3" mandrel-bent brushed tubing
Brushed-finished mufflers
Rugged and precise mounting brackets
OEM style slip clamps and Torca AccuSeal T304 tip clamps
Direct bolt-on fit
Low-profile design, suitable for lowered vehicles
Larger diameter piping compared to stock
Lighter weight compared to stock
In-house design with world-class manufacturing and quality control
Easy to install






*Muffler*



The muffler is responsible for tuning the exhaust note and do so without adding unnecessary restrictions to the system. The muffler features a straight-through perforated tube that’s tightly wrapped with stainless steel and fiberglass material. The muffler has a beautiful brushed finish, and are tucked high in the exhaust tunnel, making them perfect for lowered vehicles, or off-roading.

*Exhaust Exit*



Keeping with the design of the Tiguan's factory rear bumper, the exhaust system is hidden underneath the rear bumper. The system tucks neatly out of the way giving you excellent clearance should your Tiguan be lowered, or if you plan an off-road adventure.

*Brackets*



Our brackets ensure a strong and precise fit, every time. With our design, you’ll never need to worry about the brackets sagging and losing their shape over time, or the post slipping out of the hangers. The brackets are rigid, exact in their position, fit snugly in place and are made to stand the test of time.

*Tubing and Welds*





We use T304 stainless steel tubing throughout. We brush and de-burr all pipes, use mandrel bending techniques to ensure the pipes keep a constant diameter throughout, and use TIG welding for a strong and attractive weld.

*Clamps and Hanger*



Our system uses OEM-style low-profile slip clamps. Our clamp selection allows the system to sit high in the exhaust tunnel, as is favored by lowered vehicles, with ultimate compatibility no matter what midpipe you may have. The clamps make for easy install and removal of components. Each connection point is strategically placed to ensure the system has minimal opportunity to rotate during install or during years of heavy driving. The included hanger allows for an additional bracket connection point to further aid in locking the system into place.

*Compatibility*



We’ve designed our system to be direct bolt-on to a 3" midpipe. The included reducer is for use with the factory midpipe.

*Pricing and Product Page*

Pricing and Product Page
Pricing and Product Page
Pricing and Product Page


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ordering now!! Yay!! 


Kurt


----------



## SmartAssBill (Jun 27, 2016)

All the more reason to buy a new Tig

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Ordering now!! Yay!!
> 
> 
> Kurt


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Thank you!


----------



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

I don’t notice that much of a difference from the video. Anyone else?


----------



## IndecisionKills (Sep 9, 2020)

Why is this only for the AWD? Are the exhaust mounts different for the FWD?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

IndecisionKills said:


> Why is this only for the AWD? Are the exhaust mounts different for the FWD?


FWD and AWD undercarriages are different with relation to the drive shaft, fuel tank layout, etc. Our in house development car was an AWD vehicle, so that's what we've tackled first. We have FWD customers interested and we'll be seeing if we can get one in for scanning.

Here's an example between the AWD and FWD setup on other vehicles. It's very similar. Note how the FWD system has a big cavity for a muffler on the driver side, where as the AWD system has dual gas tanks with a drive shaft in the middle. 

AWD









FWD


----------



## IndecisionKills (Sep 9, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> FWD and AWD undercarriages are different with relation to the drive shaft, fuel tank layout, etc. Our in house development car was an AWD vehicle, so that's what we've tackled first. We have FWD customers interested and we'll be seeing if we can get one in for scanning.
> 
> Here's an example between the AWD and FWD setup on other vehicles. It's very similar. Note how the FWD system has a big cavity for a muffler on the driver side, where as the AWD system has dual gas tanks with a drive shaft in the middle.
> 
> ...


If I lived closer I would let you use mine for the FWD test fitments.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Beautiful exhaust on the AWD....


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> FWD and AWD undercarriages are different with relation to the drive shaft, fuel tank layout, etc. Our in house development car was an AWD vehicle, so that's what we've tackled first. We have FWD customers interested and we'll be seeing if we can get one in for scanning.
> 
> Here's an example between the AWD and FWD setup on other vehicles. It's very similar. Note how the FWD system has a big cavity for a muffler on the driver side, where as the AWD system has dual gas tanks with a drive shaft in the middle.
> 
> ...


Buy chance have you done a dyno run now that the test vehicle is tuned and has exhaust? Would be curious if it gained anything. Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Gosh, I wonder if that 4 pipe exhaust would fit the Tig R line with the fake exhaust trim removed as some folks have done in another thread. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

LennyNero said:


> Gosh, I wonder if that 4 pipe exhaust would fit the Tig R line with the fake exhaust trim removed as some folks have done in another thread. It's gorgeous.


That would be nice on my S too.


----------



## m_jel (Sep 5, 2009)

LennyNero said:


> Gosh, I wonder if that 4 pipe exhaust would fit the Tig R line with the fake exhaust trim removed as some folks have done in another thread. It's gorgeous.


That would be nice, I'd start saving some pennies for it if it fit


----------



## snowy DUB (Feb 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> AWD


Wish this dual version was an offering.

Would be great to offer a kit that removes the stock fake tips with a fit piece to clean it up.


----------



## kkapudjija (Jan 31, 2016)

snowy DUB said:


> Wish this dual version was an offering.
> 
> Would be great to offer a kit that removes the stock fake tips with a fit piece to clean it up.


^this

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

Are you guys expecting to work something similar for the FWD market?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

locoandroid69 said:


> Are you guys expecting to work something similar for the FWD market?


Yes, we're working with a customer to see if we can get the car in for scanning, and we'll take it from there.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

snowy DUB said:


> Wish this dual version was an offering.
> 
> Would be great to offer a kit that removes the stock fake tips with a fit piece to clean it up.


3x - Would buy APR kit with dual exhaust


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

OttaCee said:


> 3x - Would buy APR kit with dual exhaust


That setup would be a winner for me too.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we're working with a customer to see if we can get the car in for scanning, and we'll take it from there.


Sweet, looking forward to updates


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Quad system: Assumption being the system would probably be about double the cost of the system we sell now, would people still be interested?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Quad system: Assumption being the system would probably be about double the cost of the system we sell now, would people still be interested?


Considering that it's pretty much in line with pricing of the golf variant, I'd definitely still be interested.


----------



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Quad system: Assumption being the system would probably be about double the cost of the system we sell now, would people still be interested?


If we could get quads or duals that replaces factory exhaust and makes the fake tips functional with real exhaust, i would be interested! Double price of current system isnt bad. Let us know in advanced so we dont buy the current one!


----------



## 608Jeff (Jul 16, 2020)

If it was either a dual or quad tip system I would of purchased already. I have a hard time spending a lot of money on a cat back system just to cut it up to fit the US Tiguan.


----------



## 608Jeff (Jul 16, 2020)

Does anyone have any reviews of this system? Or this exhaust with a downpipe? Not sure what benefit the downpipe and exhaust would be with the stage 1+ tune on the Tiguan.


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*installed..*

hey I installed this today on my wife's '20. We loved the Passat GT stock exhaust was best OEM VW exhaust I have owned. the Tiguan is mute. is it running? lol.
Install is not to bad I didn't jack it up just squeezed under painfully. Only PITA is the rubber hangars, a dab of grease helps. For sure on lift or so would be easier. 
Product is beautiful looks awesome. Outside of car sounds great, I followed after in my truck nice tuned sound. Sounds good, but still weak damn why no GTI engine or DSG.
Driving in "manual" things are ok... but in auto it has some drone/harmonics even causes some rattle from the sound pitch or what its called under normal acceleration loads and RPM's.
I don't think the wife will keeping it. If you ever have any passengers, in the back especially they will not like it... I am shopping an additional resonator. 
This is my first box exhaust system. I have always modded mufflers or deleted mid-mufflers like on my MK6 GTI. It is louder inside then my MK6 GTI with just the rear suitcase, really liked that setup the DSG farts haha.
With or without the GTI rear deck lid changed the sound so I'm going to try some moving blankets I have to see if they help since its open in the back of the Tigaun. All we have back there is the vinyl cover thing.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Perhaps adding sound deadening?


----------



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

PoweredByG60 said:


> hey I installed this today on my wife's '20. We loved the Passat GT stock exhaust was best OEM VW exhaust I have owned. the Tiguan is mute. is it running? lol.
> Install is not to bad I didn't jack it up just squeezed under painfully. Only PITA is the rubber hangars, a dab of grease helps. For sure on lift or so would be easier.
> Product is beautiful looks awesome. Outside of car sounds great, I followed after in my truck nice tuned sound. Sounds good, but still weak damn why no GTI engine or DSG.
> Driving in "manual" things are ok... but in auto it has some drone/harmonics even causes some rattle from the sound pitch or what its called under normal acceleration loads and RPM's.
> ...


Make a video!


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

I will make a video. only have iPhone 10. GoPros are packed somewhere.


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the good review:beer:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I decided not to get it. Waiting to see if they come out with a dual tip exhaust that you can actually see. I would pay $1500 or more if they develop one. I hope more agree so that APR can get going on it. 


Kurt


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

*video*

here is a iphone10 recorded video
first 1:00 is cold start and driving after.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

That Quad exhaust is beautiful! I might also be tempted as well, even though it would be pretty much be at the cost for most full down pipe back systems.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Maybe Arin can answer my question. But if people are putting the stock GolfR exhaust on the car with minor mod of the tips why can’t you buy APR Golf R exhaust?


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Quad system: Assumption being the system would probably be about double the cost of the system we sell now, would people still be interested?


If you offered a quad system like the golf R w top choices of black/chrome I’d for sure be interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VolksR32 (Jul 25, 2005)

I’m in for the dual tip fake exhaust delete. Also, if go with currenT offering, why not also replace downpipe and if so, recommendations?


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

I just crawled out from under my 2021 SE R FWD and I see the gas tank might be an issue. Hurry up and make one to fit the FWD model. I`m in SoCal so it'll be a while before I'm back in your area or I'd let you use mine as a fit test.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Jmarks124 said:


> Maybe Arin can answer my question. But if people are putting the stock GolfR exhaust on the car with minor mod of the tips why can’t you buy APR Golf R exhaust?


I've never tried it, so I don't specifically know the answer. I would assume there would be some cutting and modifications involved as I don't believe the Golf R exhaust is a direct swap as the length of the vehicles differ. Of course, this only applies to the long wheelbase car, and the AWD model. The FWD model has gas tanks in a different location, so it's unlikely to be compatible.


----------



## PoweredByG60 (Nov 12, 2001)

update: I took mine off returned the stock system to the car...drone on highway trips and volume didn't fit the slow ass car.
for sale if your in central FL..


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

PoweredByG60 said:


> update: I took mine off returned the stock system to the car...drone on highway trips and volume didn't fit the slow ass car.
> for sale if your in central FL..


I almost pulled the trigger on the APR exhaust today, I'm glad I did some more research. I don't mind some droning in a GTi etc, but not in the family car.


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeeeeah. Do you guys plan to make a real exhaust? As in the one with real tips that come out and remove the fake tips vw thought people would like? I see 3 people have said they'd love that's setup but I feel realistically that number is much higher lol


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

snowdrift86 said:


> Yeeeeah. Do you guys plan to make a real exhaust? As in the one with real tips that come out and remove the fake tips vw thought people would like? I see 3 people have said they'd love that's setup but I feel realistically that number is much higher lol


I agree but just a heads up that another great company makes one as you describe.
Since this is an APR thread you can message me if you want to hear about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

snowdrift86 said:


> Yeeeeah. Do you guys plan to make a real exhaust? As in the one with real tips that come out and remove the fake tips vw thought people would like? I see 3 people have said they'd love that's setup but I feel realistically that number is much higher lol


This system is $815. Would you be ok with about double that price for the tips on both sides?


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> This system is $815. Would you be ok with about double that price for the tips on both sides?


yes Arin, YES.


----------



## Outlaws73 (May 8, 2021)

I would be interested too


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Just wondering what the progress has been on a FWD version of this catback system- any news @[email protected]?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

There hasn't been any progress on a system. I'm not sure we'll have one any time soon.


----------



## BAFUdaGreat (May 7, 2021)

Sad 😢 there are a lot of us FWD drivers who I'm sure would love 1. Oh well, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This system is $815. Would you be ok with about double that price for the tips on both sides?


double the cost with the addition of visible exhaust tips?

in that case, no thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

n0rdicalex. said:


> double the cost with the addition of visible exhaust tips?
> 
> in that case, no thank you.


To offer a quad setup, similar to the S3 system. Yes. It's drastically different, and more complex. The cost is dramatically different. I did not believe tiguan customers would go for that, which is why I offered the system we have today.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> To offer a quad setup, similar to the S3 system. Yes. It's drastically different, and more complex. The cost is dramatically different. I did not believe tiguan customers would go for that, which is why I offered the system we have today.


I think you would be pleasantly surprised. Exhaust is one of the first few mods that customers want. For the amount of people that retrofitted a golf r setup and spent money on fabricating just for the look and no performance says a lot. 
Anyway, I’d love to buy it from you guys but looks like I’ll have to get it from someone who makes it. Big APR fan for a long time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> To offer a quad setup, similar to the S3 system. Yes. It's drastically different, and more complex. The cost is dramatically different. I did not believe tiguan customers would go for that, which is why I offered the system we have today.


no I totally understand. 🍺 

I like the system as-is and don't see the need for visible exhaust tips.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Couldn’t you just go to a muffin shop and have them extend the factory tips and then add on aftermarket tips at the bumper ? Seems like a shop could do that no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> This system is $815. Would you be ok with about double that price for the tips on both sides?


Uuuuuh. Yes. Yes I would. If you're saying the price doubles for making tips that go in place of the fake exhaust tips, then that's the price to pay for good looks! But it better sound just as good too! Black tips are a bonus if you're curious 😜


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Mar 18, 2013)

Yea iam looking forward to the FWD version as well. Iam all in when it comes out. I knew a couple people wanting to get it.


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

Jmarks124 said:


> I think you would be pleasantly surprised. Exhaust is one of the first few mods that customers want. For the amount of people that retrofitted a golf r setup and spent money on fabricating just for the look and no performance says a lot.
> Anyway, I’d love to buy it from you guys but looks like I’ll have to get it from someone who makes it. Big APR fan for a long time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am one of those people who spent the money to retrofit a Golf R system. All in I paid $500 CAD ($200 for the R catback and $300 for fabrication and installation). The exhaust shop told me that they had done a few, where they simply extended the stock outlets and added dual tips, in place of the fake ones at a lesser cost than what I paid. 

Unless you have the R line bumper, the fake tips have to be cut out. They cannot be unclipped and reinstalled at a later time. I'm not sure how many people would be willing to cut up their bumper cover just for looks, but I'm willing to bet there are not too many. Additionally, the 2022 Tiguan appears to have fake outlet covers that cannot be cutout or unclipped, similar to the new Q5. 

All that being said, while I appreciate any aftermarket accessories, I do not see there being too many people that would be wanting or willing to spend $1600 USD on an exhaust that would require trimming the bumper cover, for it to be installed... never mind the fact that we'll have a refresh in less than 6 months that will not be compatible with the current solution to fake exhaust tips.


----------



## Reincarnage (Sep 15, 2021)

I think you guys need to look at it from the mfg.'s perspective. This is an _enthusiast_ website, regardless of the model. Most average tiguan owners are not interested in a $1700 quad tip exhaust for what has already been noted as a family car. A large percentage more GTI/Golf R owners are interested in a premium exhaust, hence APR's investment.

This exhaust <$1000 is marketed toward a wider base who want something that costs less that will let them stand out enough from the rest of the pack, but theyre not tuners/enthusiasts. Confident APR will move more of these based on this logic than they would a $1700 quad tip where bumper modification is required.

Disclaimer* After reading the reviews I too will likely pass on this system and would prefer the quad tip, I'm just looking at it objectively. .02


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The APR Catback Exhaust System is Here!
> 
> Details
> Details
> ...


Hey Arin,

Just purchased the system this evening. I'm an APR Plus client and I'm dead set on making an all APR build (I refuse to do any other brands) for my Tiguan with the folks over at WRD in Roseville, CA. My question which doesn't seem to be answered anywhere is. What's the Dyno results of this exhaust. Has it been tested? Is there any (even if marginal) gains to be had beyond sound and asethtics?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't have dyno results for any catback system unfortunately.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I don't have dyno results for any catback system unfortunately.


Is there any way you could sell us the exhaust for a golf R without the tips welded in place? I understand you don’t want to invest in the development of a whole system, but some of us still want real tips.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The tips aren't welded on.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The tips aren't welded on.


Sorry, the pipes out of the muffler too. Because we need more width than the Golf R


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The tips aren't welded on.


Sorry, the pipes out of the muffler too. Because we need more width than the Golf R


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

That would take a bit more work. It's something we can look into but I can't promise anything.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> That would take a bit more work. It's something we can look into but I can't promise anything.


That would be great. I understand it would be a limited run, but with everything else being APR, it would be a shame to not complete the kit out with something else. 

Dean Futrell has at least 3 of us nuts trying to spend too much on our grocery carts


----------



## markdel (3 mo ago)

$600 (OBO) APR: VW 2018-2022 Tiguan AWD Performance Cat-back Exhaust (Part# CBK0043) Exhaust System used on 2020 Tiguan for 10K miles, still in perfect condition. Direct Bolt-on. Personalize your vehicle's sound and performance with this beautiful 3" T304 stainless-steel cat-back exhaust system. See the GoAPR website for more details. Part # CBK0043 Comes with a Vibrant Performance 1794 Bottle Style 3" Resonator.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats a good deal


----------



## markdel (3 mo ago)

I had it on my 2020 AWD Tiguan, which I just sold. Less than 10K miles on it. Sounds great, nice revs, without any drown. Available for purchase in the Virginia/DC Area. I'm being stationed in Korea and leave in a month.


----------

